# AC in attic & basement



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

flashheatingand said:


> Must have been selling some pretty fancy gear. Granted, window acs do the job In an cost effective manner. Can't blame you.


2 complete duct systems and equipment, 13 grand is cheap.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

flashheatingand said:


> Acknowledged that this is an old thread. Greg, thing about installing in the basement is that they want ducting primarily for cooling. I would rather install in the attic and cool from the ceilings versus basement up.


I couldn't agree with you more, that would be more efficient way of doing it... But to get the duct into the ceilings of the first floor, you have to start cutting walls etc. On the new construction is a feasible, but on the rehab its a huge job and a big expense.

Doing in the basement all you have to do is cut the floor, put the duct, drop in a cover and call it a day without making any mess.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

beenthere said:


> 2 complete duct systems and equipment, 13 grand is cheap.


I was thinking one system. As Greg mentioned, there is an issue regarding putting supplies in the ceilings of the first floor, which I really didn't take into consideration.:whistling


----------

